# light ?



## blondlebanese (Jan 4, 2016)

what lighting do you prefer for veg cycle, 1000w sodium or flouro T54?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2016)

HO t-5 is my favorite veg light.


----------



## hippy59 (Jan 4, 2016)

im with duck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2016)

I am a big fan of HO T5s for vegging.  I have a couple of MH I do not use at all since I discovered T5s.  They put out the same or more lumens per watt as MH, run substantially cooler, and spread the light better.  You can get the light right down on the canopy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 5, 2016)

What makes the T5s so nice is their really high lumen per watt ratios.  This determines how much electricity you use.  They can actually be higher than MH lights.


----------



## blondlebanese (Jan 6, 2016)

does it make a difference if the lights are spread out across the canopy or bunched together to concentrate the light source?  mine are spread out. over a 4' x 5' area. in a 5' x 7' room.   8 dbl.fixtures=16 tubes ho54w.  I hope iv'e got it right.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2016)

You want 3000 lumens per sq ft.  Spread your lights so you have adequate coverage, but don't spread them to the point where you are not getting enough light per sq ft.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 11, 2016)

agreed, get a good T5 light for your needs, depending on your space size.  I have a 2ft x 3ft x 4ft tall cabinet that my 4bulb 2ft long Sun Blazer High Output T5 with 6500K bulbs for vegging.  You can get this like VERY close to the tops of the plants.  Make sure you still have good ventilation for heat build up.  Happy growing buddy, check out my grow journal for pictures of my light.


----------



## bwanabud (Jan 11, 2016)

T5HO's for me, I run the 6 or 8 bulb units.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 11, 2016)

I've rediscovered my T5 thanks to this place, what I don't get is why 10000K isn't better than 6500K, just what the heck is 10000K used for anyways? (they came with the fixture)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2016)

10000k is an aquarium bulb.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 11, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> 10000k is an aquarium bulb.



 Tank you. Hmph, I guess fish can't get enough blue. 
I bought it in a grow shop too.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 12, 2016)

The 10,000k bulbs are actually used for coral and aquatic plants. It has a lot to do with the light traveling through the water to reach the plants and animals.

There is a certain amount of conjecture/belief that the higher frequency bulbs and UV bulbs cause MJ to produce more resin to protect themselves. I have found that when I give my plants enough light and keep all of the needs met so that the plants are happy, I get plenty of potency from my plants. I use 6500k for veg and HPS for flower and I haven't had any patients say "man if this was just a little more potent it would right". So far they all say "man this is the best I have ever had".

I'm not saying that to pat my own shoulder, but to say that many of the more "gimmicky" items are not necessary to get great, satisfying results. I am using pretty standard supplies, and I try to just keep the plants as happy as possible. It may sound a little silly or even ** but when I go into my flower space and look at my plants, I can sense them smiling and luxuriating in their homes. If there is an issue, I can feel them frowning and looking like they don't feel good. It is like having children that can't talk. You learn to recognize when they don't feel good and when they are happy and feeling well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2016)

Everything I've read says they are not good for weed. A few made some outlandish claims which everybody said was bullshit. One guy said it burnt his plants. I personally don't know,,,but I would stick with 6500k.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 12, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Everything I've read says they are not good for weed. A few made some outlandish claims which everybody said was bullshit. One guy said it burnt his plants. I personally don't know,,,but I would stick with 6500k.



 HP caught me using 10000K in my 4' T5, they were healthy enough but stretching like crazy.... much improved under the 6500s


----------



## sopappy (Jan 12, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> The 10,000k bulbs are actually used for coral and aquatic plants. It has a lot to do with the light traveling through the water to reach the plants and animals.
> 
> There is a certain amount of conjecture/belief that the higher frequency bulbs and UV bulbs cause MJ to produce more resin to protect themselves. I have found that when I give my plants enough light and keep all of the needs met so that the plants are happy, I get plenty of potency from my plants. I use 6500k for veg and HPS for flower and I haven't had any patients say &quot;man if this was just a little more potent it would right&quot;. So far they all say &quot;man this is the best I have ever had&quot;.
> 
> I'm not saying that to pat my own shoulder, but to say that many of the more &quot;gimmicky&quot; items are not necessary to get great, satisfying results. I am using pretty standard supplies, and I try to just keep the plants as happy as possible. It may sound a little silly or even ** but when I go into my flower space and look at my plants, I can sense them smiling and luxuriating in their homes. If there is an issue, I can feel them frowning and looking like they don't feel good. It is like having children that can't talk. You learn to recognize when they don't feel good and when they are happy and feeling well.



 That makes sense, need more blue to penetrate water, fascinating and then it gets emotional! Damn it, HP, pull yourself together, we need you  (slaps HP's face)


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 12, 2016)

LOL, actually I hadn't even noticed the more emotional side of that :doh: I was speaking more clinically to give an analogy of personifying the plants to describe the sense that I have with my plants. I feel like that is something that most growers can learn over time and experience. lol


----------



## sopappy (Jan 13, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> LOL, actually I hadn't even noticed the more emotional side of that :doh: I was speaking more clinically to give an analogy of personifying the plants to describe the sense that I have with my plants. I feel like that is something that most growers can learn over time and experience. lol



 I was thinking of that scene in Airplane, couldn't resist. I can't pick up the way you do but I do know I'm noticing more and more from the plant each grow.


----------

